
The Incomplete Guide to the Art of Discovery (1991) - ZainRiz
https://ecommons.cornell.edu/handle/1813/83
======
mindcrime
Looks like an awesome book. Added to my list of "books I want to read but have
no idea how/when I'll find to to actually read."

There are some other gems in this collection as well. This looks like fun:

[https://ecommons.cornell.edu/handle/1813/78](https://ecommons.cornell.edu/handle/1813/78)

